# new 24g aquapod



## tryn2makeit (Jan 21, 2009)

hello all! this is my first setup and I have a lot of questions regarding a saltwater reef tank setup. I have already put in some caribsea LS and put some LR in my tank and let it cycled for about 2 weeks. I added some more LR in there and hermit crabs, snails. then I put in some polyps, mushrooms, and a leather finger. I wanted suggestions on what and how I should feed my new additions. I am currently using kent products coral vite and zooplex. what else would I need to do to have a successful tank. any suggestions and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Some polyps and some mushrooms will take and eat solid food that you can target feed. Some wont though. Try turning your pumps off and target feed them and see if they will eat bigger pieces of solid food.


----------



## tryn2makeit (Jan 21, 2009)

how often should I feed them? and should I always turn off my pumps and power heads when I do feed them. thanks in advance.


----------

